# Did my first acrylic nail tonight..



## Karren (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah... I really tore up my nails and cut my hand today working on the daughter's BoyFriend's truck....







So on the way back from hockey tonight I stopped at Walgreens and picked up one of those First Kiss home acrylic nail kits and after a couple false starts ended up with this...






I just did the one broken nail and after a coat of China Glaze Matte Magic it looks so natural I can barely tell it's not mine... That was pretty easy I may just fix a few more... Anyone use them to fix just one nail?

Also.... Question Anyone know who has larger sizes for my fat thumb nail?


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow Karren, I'm impressed! I do acrylic nails so for a beginner that's a pretty good first try!

You can buy the tips from beauty suppliers, as a non trade customer you may not be able to buy them from a supplier, so maybe check ebay. If not let me know and I can send you some


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice repair job! I know Sally Beauty near me has a ton of sizes, lengths, shapes etc so might check them out. If you don't have one near you they do sell some online but I'm not sure you'd be able to tell the fit online.


----------



## Karren (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks girls... I'll try our local Sally's today! It was kind of like doing car auto body repair only on a small scale.. lol


----------



## lolaB (Mar 1, 2010)

Great job! I fix broken nails like this all the time. It's so handy! I actually just fixed a nail this morning, I'll have to post a notd.


----------



## Karren (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks Lola.... I can't believe they look so natural.... more so thatn my real nails! lol


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks great. You have really nice hands- ironically my hands are the one part of me that looks manly. LOL


----------



## Karren (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks... But I find that hard to believe, Dayna! I wear mechanics gloves a lot but yesterday was too much fine work... and lots of grease and dirt. Took a long time to get them half way clean..


----------



## Courttaney (Mar 1, 2010)

That's a really good job. You can't even tell the difference. I need more practice at fixing my nails. I usually just give up and cut them.


----------

